
Glow: Map Reduce for Golang - samuell
https://blog.gopheracademy.com/advent-2015/glow-map-reduce-for-golang/
======
joergen7
Glow: Map Reduce for Golang

I enjoyed reading this post. What especially surprised me is, how easy it is
to get going with Glow.

One caveat with the standalone example though is: You need to install Glow
first (even though this is a one-liner and appears later in the tutorial)

You addressed the static nature of Glow data flows but also mentioned, that it
is possible to do fix-point iteration (by the example of a linear regression).
I would love to see an example for such a data flow. I've looked up the
examples on [1] and [2] but didn't see one.

As I get it, it is also possible to branch a data flow depending on the result
of a condition (if-then-else). Is there an example for this?

Wouldn't it be possible to do even general recursion with this programming
model? (I can't come up with a reason why not if the aforementioned things
work.)

It is possible to use distributed file systems (like HDFS) as well as
distributed databases (like MongoDB) as data sources and intermediate data, as
I get it, is sent via channels between processes. If such a channel breaks
(e.g., because of a network partition) is there a some kind of failover
(rescheduling, making sure a recovering process doesn't break the data flow,
...)? Any plans incorporating Hystrix?

This is great stuff. I'm looking forward to read more about Glow.

[1] [https://github.com/chrislusf/glow](https://github.com/chrislusf/glow) [2]
[https://github.com/postfix/glow_examples](https://github.com/postfix/glow_examples)

